# JT Gladiators with Western Plows



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Saw on Western website that Western and I assume Fisher and Snow-Ex now have a kit for the Jeep Gladiator. Wonder if someone has had it installed. 

Most ppl have it installed on a JK or maybe a JL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought the Gladiator was an extended frame JL?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought the Gladiator was an extended frame JL?


The mount for the Gladiator is the same as the JL

For Fisher at least, the JL mount was only announced a month ago. I have one scheduled but the mount hasn't even come in yet and at last check, any of the vehicles with halogen lights require an additional module which is not available yet. I assume Western is the same on those counts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> The mount for the Gladiator is the same as the JL
> 
> For Fisher at least, the JL mount was only announced a month ago. I have one scheduled but the mount hasn't even come in yet and at last check, any of the vehicles with halogen lights require an additional module which is not available yet. I assume Western is the same on those counts.


Who needs headlights?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who needs headlights?


Only if he's leaving after playing a night game


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Read a not so flattering review yesterday aboot Gladiators. https://www.motortrend.com/cars/jee...eep-gladiator-sport-manual-first-test-review/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Read a not so flattering review yesterday aboot Gladiators. https://www.motortrend.com/cars/jee...eep-gladiator-sport-manual-first-test-review/


All I got out of that was "shoulda bought an automatic"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> All I got out of that was "shoulda bought an automatic"


When given the choice why wood ewe.....
The other take away is... if you plan to do anything other than driving it get 4:10 gears to help compensate with the lack of torque.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I saw my 1st gladiator on the street recently. Other than it being narrower for plowing sidewalks , etc I see no advantage to it over a pickup .
Those things are longer than I expected.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I saw my 1st gladiator on the street recently. Other than it being narrower for plowing sidewalks , etc I see no advantage to it over a pickup .
> Those things are longer than I expected.


I think they look silly with stock tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> I think they look silly with stock tires.


They look terrible with the low end tyres and rims...just for @BUFF


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A solid front axel✔
front and rear electronic locker✔

And it looks like the eco diesel is going to be a option soon.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> A solid front axel✔
> front and rear electronic locker✔
> 
> And it looks like the eco diesel is going to be a option soon.


They're for hipsters to haul their mtn bikes and yeti koolers in while driving around Moab camp grounds....


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I find the plain jane ones are ugly. You need the higher trim level to have a decent looking one.

Jeeps have never been known to have a lot of power. Maybe the diesel ones will.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> They're for hipsters to haul their mtn bikes and yeti koolers in while driving around Moab camp grounds....


 like the devils kitchen ? 
That's where we would 4 Wheel to and then right on mtn bikes, and this was before hipsters were invented ...
(Early 80's)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> like the devils kitchen ?
> That's where we would 4 Wheel to and then right on mtn bikes, and this was before hipsters were invented ...
> (Early 80's)


Pre-hipster?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> I find the plain jane ones are ugly. You need the higher trim level to have a decent looking one.
> 
> Jeeps have never been known to have a lot of power. Maybe the diesel ones will.


My CJ had a AMC 401cu bored .030" over and would lift the front wheels when you launched it.
Got a friend the stuffed a GM 502 crate motor in his CJ, that's a little mulch.


----------

